# Cold. Busy & random - Beau Technique | Midlands detailer.



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Not posted anything in a while. 
Been busy but so damn cold ergo no full documentation. Just been cracking on and kicking out consistent quality work and leaving behind more than content client's with shiny, well protected vehicles.

Volkswagen beetle cabriolet after a full make over including engine detail. Interior deep clean and protect. Exterior decontamination, cleanse and protect and soft top deep clean and protect...














































Porsche carrera s received a cleanse & protect detail with interior valet...





































Same as the Porsche for this Range Rover vougue...



















Porsche 964 carrera after a pre-sale detail including interior valet...



















Maserati quttroporte sport GT pre-sale detail...



















Jaguar xf s new car all round protection detail including leather treatment...























































Audi A5 wash and protect with premium carnauba wax for Sytners BMW...



















Renault alpine GTA turbo mid-restore. Vehicle was needing some serious cleaning. Client knew that more work was needed but wanted to see how it would come up with an interior deep clean and light buzz over with the dual action polisher prior to taking the project further...
































































And finally. Volvo fr520 sleep cab interior deep clean...
































































And one from outside the beast...










So as you can see. Productive. Varied and random.
Thanks for looking.
Scott.​


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ha ha I did a wagon cab for a friend once, dreaded it butit was tons of fun, loads easier than a fiddly car interior. Looks good


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

nice work mate:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

some nice cars there mate


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice work there, what did you use on the porschere 911 carrera s, the paint looks very deep black in colour, its very wet looking, great work on the whole cars.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Ha ha I did a wagon cab for a friend once, dreaded it butit was tons of fun, loads easier than a fiddly car interior. Looks good


Cheers. Bar the climbing up and down the cab was far easier than the motorhome we did a couple of years back.



markamo said:


> nice work mate:thumb:


Thanks.



gb270 said:


> some nice cars there mate


Cheers.



Trip tdi said:


> Very nice work there, what did you use on the porschere 911 carrera s, the paint looks very deep black in colour, its very wet looking, great work on the whole cars.


thanks trip. I cant take all the credit on the porker tbh. It was detailed by someone else a while back. Client takes acre of it himself and ive worked on it once prior to this. Had a few trails left in it the first time I worked on it but soon tidied them up and completed the job. This time round it was Autoglym radiant wax polish and Collinite 845 insulator wax.


----------



## nick7 (Apr 14, 2011)

Top work.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice selection and great finishes .... I'll take the porsche for £1495:lol:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Love the Porker mate :argie: A couple of those are proper random


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

nick7 said:


> Top work.


Cheers.



bigslippy said:


> Nice selection and great finishes .... I'll take the porsche for £1495:lol:


If it was that price it would be sat outside right now:lol:



888-Dave said:


> Love the Porker mate :argie: A couple of those are proper random


Yep. Been eventful Dave.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great work as ever Scott, on some lovely motors :thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

The 964 was a highlight! Gorgeous motor... among a lovely collection of other jobs!! Top work - taking on that truck was a bit of a task I imagine?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

cotter said:


> Great work as ever Scott, on some lovely motors :thumb:





RefinedDetails said:


> The 964 was a highlight! Gorgeous motor... among a lovely collection of other jobs!! Top work - taking on that truck was a bit of a task I imagine?


Thanks both.:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

good works as always well done mate :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Some great work there mate :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

suspal said:


> good works as always well done mate :thumb:





DMH-01 said:


> Some great work there mate :thumb:


Thanks both.:thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Always a 964 fan Scott!

Nice line up as always mate.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Stunning as always Scotty!


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice work Scott, finish in the cab of the lorry looks great, done around 50 of those lorry cabs myself over the years, pain in ze **** getting up and down but worth it in the end. Separates the men from the boys. lol


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Great work mate


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I want to see a full write up of that lorry!!!

also i want to see more lorry details!!

brilliant work


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Always a 964 fan Scott!
> 
> Nice line up as always mate.


Real cool car's. Still got an all round classy shape.



deanchilds said:


> Stunning as always Scotty!


:thumb:



Deanvtec said:


> Nice work Scott, finish in the cab of the lorry looks great, done around 50 of those lorry cabs myself over the years, pain in ze **** getting up and down but worth it in the end. Separates the men from the boys. lol


If it need's cleaning and the client is willing to pay for it I dont see the difference what it is you work on. It did come up lovely and the client was chuffed to bits. Great combination of G101 and Britemax interior dressing worked a treat to leave it nice, fresh and neutral. Would definitely work on more though we have worked on static caravans, motorhomes etc. Makes teh job more fun and enjoyable.



mattsbmw said:


> Great work mate


Cheers Matt. Forgot top get in touch with you. The Renault was in your neck of the woods but it was damn cold on the day and just wanted o get done and back in the warm.



20vKarlos said:


> I want to see a full write up of that lorry!!!
> 
> also i want to see more lorry details!!
> 
> brilliant work


Both me and Geoff debated on doing a full blown write up for a giggle but decided to crack on. Didnt think many would be interested what with it not being a super car. Shall remember for the next curve ball detail.:thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Beau Technique said:


> Cheers Matt. Forgot top get in touch with you. The Renault was in your neck of the woods but it was damn cold on the day and just wanted o get done and back in the warm.


No worries mate, i thought the recycle bins looked like ours - never seen the car around though.

If you are up this way again the kettles always on


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice to see GTA Renault, rare car to see, great V6 in them from memory...... When is exterior detail coming on the truck???? interior looks good, something most rarely get to see inside (unless your a lorry driver) :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

mattsbmw said:


> No worries mate, i thought the recycle bins looked like ours - never seen the car around though.
> 
> If you are up this way again the kettles always on


Landmark by bin's lol. The car has been tucked away for some time having a complete engine rebuild + upgrades and under body work so hasnt seen much light of day tbh. Thanks for the offer of a brew though bud.:thumb:



123quackers said:


> Nice to see GTA Renault, rare car to see, great V6 in them from memory...... When is exterior detail coming on the truck???? interior looks good, something most rarely get to see inside (unless your a lorry driver) :thumb:


Cheers. I recollected the type of car but had to Google it to remind me what one looked like. Uber rare. No exterior detail to the lorry ( thus far )


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice work! :thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Great stuff as ever Scott.


----------



## mcwharam (Apr 23, 2008)

nice to see something different with the lGV - all very nice thanks


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nanolex said:


> Very nice work! :thumb:





R0B said:


> Great stuff as ever Scott.





mcwharam said:


> nice to see something different with the lGV - all very nice thanks


Cheers folks:thumb:


----------

